# Hey Doug, Is This A Good Place To



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Leroy Sent Them!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Pictures - Wish we had some snow here!!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Nice Pictures - Wish we had some snow here!!!


BE VERY CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> Nice Pictures - Wish we had some snow here!!!


We have plenty of extra - want some?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

ember said:


> Nice Pictures - Wish we had some snow here!!!


BE VERY CAREFUL WHAT YOU WISH FOR!!!
[/quote]

Nahhh - I think of it as insurance - the more I wish for it - the least likely we will get it







. There _is_ a method behind my mAdNeSs


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That might be just what Doug was looking for to cure his "camping in the snow itch".


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh...are they open in the winter?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh...are they open in the winter?


No, not open. Could you imagine pulling trailers up that hill ?








( for those who don't know, there is gravel hill you drive up after entering. Leroy will tell you if you have 4 wheel drive-it helps get you there







.If not, take a run at it. Not as bad as it sounds...unless the hill was covered with snow!)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That might be just what Doug was looking for to cure his "camping in the snow itch".


Gives a whole new meaning to the term "dry" camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh...are they open in the winter?


No, not open. Could you imagine pulling trailers up that hill ?








( for those who don't know, there is gravel hill you drive up after entering. Leroy will tell you if you have 4 wheel drive-it helps get you there







.If not, take a run at it. Not as bad as it sounds...unless the hill was covered with snow!)
[/quote]

Could camp down in the lower "group" section. No hill for those sites.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh...are they open in the winter?


No, not open. Could you imagine pulling trailers up that hill ?








( for those who don't know, there is gravel hill you drive up after entering. Leroy will tell you if you have 4 wheel drive-it helps get you there







.If not, take a run at it. Not as bad as it sounds...unless the hill was covered with snow!)
[/quote]

Could camp down in the lower "group" section. No hill for those sites.
[/quote]










and you can wifi there


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's beautiful!
But I think I would need a snow plow - or maybe a D-8 Cat - to pull the Outback in to there this time of year.
Of course, with that much snow, they may have some left when we return in April!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> That's beautiful!
> But I think I would need a snow plow - or maybe a D-8 Cat - to pull the Outback in to there this time of year.
> Of course, with that much snow, they may have some left when we return in April!
> 
> ...


but you wanted Winter camping! what's a flake or two?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That's beautiful!
> But I think I would need a snow plow - or maybe a D-8 Cat - to pull the Outback in to there this time of year.
> Of course, with that much snow, they may have some left when we return in April!
> 
> ...


Ya know...you can add a snow plow to your F-350. You get the plow and we'll be right behind you.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That's beautiful!
> But I think I would need a snow plow - or maybe a D-8 Cat - to pull the Outback in to there this time of year.
> Of course, with that much snow, they may have some left when we return in April!
> 
> ...


Ya know...you can add a snow plow to your F-350. You get the plow and we'll be right behind you.

















[/quote]

Now THAT'S a hard-core camper! Plowing the route to your campsite as you go.

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> That's beautiful!
> But I think I would need a snow plow - or maybe a D-8 Cat - to pull the Outback in to there this time of year.
> Of course, with that much snow, they may have some left when we return in April!
> 
> ...


Ya know...you can add a snow plow to your F-350. You get the plow and we'll be right behind you.









[/quote]

Now THAT'S a hard-core camper! Plowing the route to your campsite as you go.

Mike
[/quote]

Don't forget the chains


----------

